# Gaud, that looks like an awfully big squirrel.



## Ron Evers (Jul 31, 2011)

We have been near three weeks without an internet connection, Bell Pathetico wireless.    Got back up last night, took the tech two hours - new modem in a new location & now a new tower.  End of gripe.

Last week we were sitting on the balcony watching the numerous birds & squirrels in the Mulberry tree when I exclaimed to my wife it looked like awfully big squirrel, mostly obscured by the foliage.  I grabbed my camera & mounted my Vivitar 70-150/3.8 & went out to investigate.  This is what I found:

1. 









2.








3.








4.








All shots are cropped.  How often do you see a groundhog up a tree?


----------



## newatdslr (Jul 31, 2011)

He must be working from the top down HAHA


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 1, 2011)

newatdslr said:


> He must be working from the top down HAHA



Like some of the politicians we have had here.  

This must be old hat to many as only your response out of 63 views.  I have only seen a groundhog up a tree three times in my life, once about 40 years ago & twice last week.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 1, 2011)

*continues to be befuddled of the weird wild life across the pond*

Never seen anything like that in Norway on the ground or in trees  Neat captures!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great shots! We have lots of groundhogs around here, but I have never, ever, seen one up a tree before. What do they climb up there for I wonder? To eat the leaves, or because something chases them and they're not near a hole?


----------



## kennysghost (Aug 1, 2011)

thats what we in South Africa call A Dassie...

Know as a rock hyrax els were!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Hyrax

Nice Shot there!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 1, 2011)

Dagwood56 said:


> Great shots! We have lots of groundhogs around here, but I have never, ever, seen one up a tree before. What do they climb up there for I wonder? To eat the leaves, or because something chases them and they're not near a hole?



I assume to get the Mulberries or it wants to show off - hey folks, look, I can climb.  :>)


----------



## Kbarredo (Aug 1, 2011)

Scouting for more farmland to mess up


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 1, 2011)

kennysghost said:


> thats what we in South Africa call A Dassie...
> 
> Know as a rock hyrax els were!!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Hyrax
> ...



Our Groundhogs are similar to your Dassie but they are not the same critters.


----------



## kennysghost (Aug 1, 2011)

I See that now.. You got me reading up on these little Animals.. LOL

The Dassie is know to climb rocks Trees ect...


----------



## behanana (Aug 1, 2011)

Ron those are great, I've see tons of groundhogs in western PA, but I've never ever seen one in a tree. That would have been something else.


----------



## MissCream (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor little fella is confused...


----------



## pgriz (Aug 1, 2011)

Fess up, Ron.  You've been teaching him that trick.


----------



## shortpants (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice shots! I like the last one, he looks a little scared. We have a groundhog that visits our yard a lot but not the trees.


----------

